# ok - last sets of photos from me



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

these were taken Saturday and then at the end - a few from Sunday morning.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith in her pretty vest - 









Oakly & Faith being nosy - 









Jester - 









Daisy & her mom - 









Daisy in her big vest - (and it was the smallest size)


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie & Loocie - 










Jester & his dad - 










Brady & his family


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

registration table -










Raffle - 










Frisbee demo - 











And, one of Brady's girls throwing the frisbee -


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

and, from Sunday morning - 

Faith & Jester - 










Faith & Oakly - 










a bit muddled, but Oakly, Jester & Faith










Faith, guarding her couch - 










Oakly & Jester


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

and, a few videos - 

Oakly & Jester - p.s. Rob - I can't get this one emailed to you b/c of the size 


Oakly, Jester & Faith wrestling on the couch in the lobby -


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!!!!! i wish i could have gone!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

These are all great!! Love the picture on the couch! That poor cleaning staff at the Best Western...they have their work cut out for them! What a fun time it was! Can't wait till next year!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are more great ones. Loved the videos too. The dogs all had as good a time as their humans.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> That poor cleaning staff at the Best Western...they have their work cut out for them!


I was thinking the same thing. The carpet in our room had a few dust bunnies from Brady. Next time I'll bring a dirt devil!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Faith's Mommy, you got some great pictures? Would you mind if I send the one of Brady and my family to Brady's breeder? I would love her to become aware of this event, too!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I love those vests! The pictures are fantastic. It looks like you had a great turnout. Oh I missed being there! I am glad it went so well.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Faith's Mommy, you got some great pictures? Would you mind if I send the one of Brady and my family to Brady's breeder? I would love her to become aware of this event, too!


oh - feel free! i don't mind folks using any of the photos.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What wonderful pictures of everyone!!!! Nothing but smiles on people and dogs!!!!!! Truly a heartwarming collection of photos!!!


----------

